# Paph thaianum hybrids



## s1214215 (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen the results of hybrids with Paph thaianum. I am thinking to get some of these in flask and wonder what they may come out like.

Brett

thaianum x hangianum 
thaianum x anitum 
thaianum x armeniacum 
thaianum x bellatulum
wenshanense x thaianum


----------



## Ernie (Jan 20, 2011)

Gosh, I'm really not sure what it would lend to these other species. I'd imagine it would breed similar to niveum, but give spots inside the pouch. And small plant and flower size of course. 

x hang would be similar to Chou Yi Yuki/"Sugar Suite" but smaller, x anitum similar to Peppermint but smaller... I don't think I'd bother with it on other Brachys unless your intent is small plants. 

Of those listed, x anitum is the most interesting to me. 

Shoot, I'd look for a flask of a selfing or outcrossing of thaianum.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2011)

small sized hybrids (especially parvi/brachy mix) would be very favorable to some of us!


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 20, 2011)

NYEric said:


> small sized hybrids (especially parvi/brachy mix) would be very favorable to some of us!



I agree, some micro-hybrids would be a nice addition. I grow some plants inside in a wardian case and so smaller is better. All these hybrids have potential I think. I guess I am just waiting on a price from the seller in Taiwan now.

I hope they cross thaianum onto sanderianum one day hahah.. Love to see that.

Brett


----------



## ninnin (Jan 21, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> I agree, some micro-hybrids would be a nice addition. I grow some plants inside in a wardian case and so smaller is better. All these hybrids have potential I think. I guess I am just waiting on a price from the seller in Taiwan now.
> 
> I hope they cross thaianum onto sanderianum one day hahah.. Love to see that.



Hi Brett 

That's interesting! Those all cross like great choices for seedlings.:clap::clap::clap:

Nin


----------

